# Javascript x-Axis fortlaufendes Datum eintragen



## TheRaccoon (8. Jun 2021)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem ich habe mir einen Sensor gebaut der Daten Seriell an meinen Raspberry Pi sendet, soweit ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich diese Daten aber Live anzeigen lassen, nach einigen Suchen bin ich auf Google Charts gestoßen die soweit alles anbieten was ich brauche. Ich habe mir ein passendes Skript rausgesucht was soweit auch funktioniert das einzige Problem ist das ich auf der X axe nicht das Datum der Tage angezeigt bekomme.


```
$(function () {
    $(document).ready(function () {
        Highcharts.setOptions({
            global: {
                useUTC: false
            }
        });

        $('#container').highcharts({
            chart: {
                type: 'column',
                animation: Highcharts.svg, // don't animate in old IE
                marginRight: 10,
                events: {
                    load: function () {

                        // set up the updating of the chart each second
                        var series = this.series[0];
                        setInterval(function () {
                            var y = Math.random(20+50);
                            series.setData([y,  y*2, y+1, y/2]);
                        }, 5000);
                    }
                }
              
              
            },
            title: {
                text: 'Test'
            },
            xAxis: {
                type: 'Time',
                tickPixelInterval: 150
            },
            yAxis: {
                title: {
                    text: 'Verbrauch (Kwh)'
                },
                plotLines: [{
                    value: 0,
                    width: 1,
                    color: '#808080'
                }]
            },
            tooltip: {
                formatter: function () {
                    return '<b>' + this.series.name + '</b><br/>' +
                        Highcharts.dateFormat('%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S', this.x) + '<br/>' +
                        Highcharts.numberFormat(this.y, 2);
                }
            },
            legend: {
                enabled: false
            },
            exporting: {
                enabled: false
            },
            series: [{
                name: 'Random data',
                data: [0,0,0,0]
            }]
        });
    });
});
```


----------

